# Very convincing line on frer but hours later



## Leslie735

I took this test on Thursday and it was bfn in the 5 min window threw it away and carried on. The next afternoon so about 15 hours later I looked at it.... I know Ugh! And this pink line was very much there. Normally I'd deem it an evap and move on but with my youngest I had a similar experience and was definitely pregnant. I plan to test again tomorrow morning. Thoughts?

View attachment 1048335


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

It’s definitely a pink line and I definitely see it but given that it came up after the time frame I’d disregard it and test again in a couple of days :flower:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Same thing happened with me when I tested with my DD but an hour or so after putting it in the bin. Next day came up within the allocated time. Good luck & FX


----------



## Samanthatc

Bfp


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. I would test again. Good luck :)


----------



## Leslie735

I think it was an evap, had all negatives since but AF hasn't shown so??


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully af stays away and you get a BFP


----------



## Atown22

I see it. I would definitely test again! Keep the faith!


----------



## Leslie735

I haven't tested since yesterday morning and it was bfn. :(


----------



## WendyJ90

I wish you Good Luck! :bfp:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Leslie735

I got this s today but took an hour to show, at the 10 mins mark it was a pink smudge then that dried and a line remained .


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it :)


----------



## Leslie735

I don't know what to think or what brand of test to trust if I keep getting evaps. :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

That must be so frustrating :(


----------



## Leslie735

Took a digital... :bfn: and then I started spotting tonight. Evil evaps!!!


----------



## Samanthatc

:( Cant believe that line on the frer! Sorry to hear


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Leslie735

AF is definitely here. :( so strange, I really thought this was it because I was so late and had none of my usual AF symptoms like sore bbs or cramping not even bloating. One thing I did learn though....I won't trust frers anymore and never look at a test after the 10 minute mark. So unless it's very obviously a line within a couple minutes I'm not believing it because I really had my hopes up and thought this was it. I'm heartbroken. :blush::cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry AF has arrived :(


----------

